# WEKAF Western Regionals



## bart (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey Folks,

The WEKAF Western Regionals are going to be:

Date: November 5,2005
Place: Oxnard College Gym
4000 S. Rose Ave.
Oxnard Calif. 93033


I'm competing and some of my students are. Is anybody here going to give it a go?

The other divisions are having their regional tournaments.

10.08.05 - Midwest Regional Championships - Milwaukee 
11.12.05 - Rocky Mountain Regional Championships - Denver


There's more information at wekafusa.com.


----------



## searcher (Sep 1, 2005)

I don't have the knowledge or skill to compete, but would be interested in watching.   I have always had a fascination with stick fighting and have dabbled a bit.


----------



## bmiksich (Sep 6, 2005)

I will definitely be there to watch and network.


----------



## bart (Sep 10, 2005)

searcher said:
			
		

> I don't have the knowledge or skill to compete, but would be interested in watching.   I have always had a fascination with stick fighting and have dabbled a bit.



A regional tournament is a great place to start. I'd like to see how weapons practitioners from other styles and systems aside from FMA would fare. Near where I work I see people working out at a local school with a short staff about 32" long. I think they may enjoy fighting in that type of arena. I'd say give it a shot if you can.


----------

